

Google Wave API - pageman
http://code.google.com/apis/wave/

======
chanux
Same thing over & over again.

~~~
plesn
What do you mean?

~~~
chanux
This is the second time _I_ saw this on HN (previous one:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=632146>). People tend to dump techcrunch,
nytimes like bots & also I noticed people submitting links found on sites on
HN. Most the time they are just crap. The danger here is people getting blind
to Good content or good content easily going down the drain.

Time to go & listen "same thing over & over again - Flobots"
<http://tinysong.com/YTh>

~~~
Semiapies
"This is the second time I saw this on HN (previous one:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=632146>) "

That link is to this thread.

~~~
chanux
Oops. Here's the right one. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=630828>

~~~
Semiapies
Ah, OK.

